# Cow and Calf Photos



## randiliana (Feb 22, 2008)

Here are some photos I took a couple days ago. The girls are looking good and so are their calves. 

2 year old heifers' steer calves
#4








#141









#216 Red Angus x Hereford, 









#115 Shorthorn x Red Angus, probably my favorite heifer 









#165 cow









And her calf is the close one. He's Hereford sired. #99 black calf is Hereford/Angus x Hereford.









#93 Red Angus x Hereford


----------



## randiliana (Feb 22, 2008)

Group Shots
The closest cow standing broadside is #216




































#59 Straight Hereford steer 









#52









#98 Hereford/Angus x Hereford









Another group shot, the bull is the sire of all the Hereford sired calves, he's 6 years old now.


----------



## randiliana (Feb 22, 2008)

#91 and her calf. x Angus









#75 Red calf is off a 2 year old. #123 tan calf is an adoptee. 









Group of calves. The (#40) red one in the front is Angus/Shorthorn x Hereford.









Some more. The(#77) red baldy calf is Shorthornx x Hereford. That's daddy in the background.


----------



## wwubben (Oct 13, 2004)

Great looking herd.You have reason to be proud of them.


----------



## bruce2288 (Jul 10, 2009)

Good looking cattle. You have some serious length in those cows. When do you calve?


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks for your time, your herd is really looks great...You have a good camera eye too....thanks again...Topside


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

I love to see the Hereford influence. I was raised around nothing but herefords and had only herefords myself in the early years. Finally started crossing with angus and Gelbvieh. You just cant beat an ol hereford cow for mothering.


----------



## randiliana (Feb 22, 2008)

Bruce, we start calving about Mar 1 and the last calves are normally born before May 1.

Glad you guys enjoyed the photos.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Those cows look great!!!


----------



## HillRunner (Jun 28, 2010)

Does #52have shorthorn blood?


----------



## randiliana (Feb 22, 2008)

Yes she does. She is 1/4 Shorthorn and 3/4 Black Angus.


----------



## HillRunner (Jun 28, 2010)

I knew she looked like are blue roan shorthorn we have hehe.


----------

